# Genestorm



## LemurKat (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm reading Paul Kidd's Genestorm at the moment, and it is awesome! Not only because it's a kinda wild west/post apocalyptic adventure set in outback Australia, but it also has the craziest cast of hybrid critters I ever did see. It's insane and I love it!

Plus Kidd does great characterisation. 

There's a RPing game as well.

This series really needs to be better read so that there is fanart of it. I've never been so inspired to try and draw the native wildlife.

Here's the blurb and Amazon link:
*Genestorm: City in the Sky *

The apocalypse has come and gone. The aftermath is a whole new world.
The world of the hybrids.

---​
“Spark Town” is home to a community of colourful, hybridised citizens who thrive in the strange new world. But suddenly, a long lost menace from the past arises; swarms of nightmarish carnivorous creatures attack Spark Town, threatening to utterly extinguish every living thing in their path.

“Snapper” – shark mutant, prospector and latter-day hussar – leads a team of fellow explorers as they seek out the origins of the terrifying new invasions. The weapons needed for their town’s survival may still exist somewhere in long lost, ancient cities. But the cities are hidden behind barriers of lethal radiation.

The next invasion is coming – and time is running out.

_ ​Sabres, sharks and six-guns!
A cracking, page-turner of a novel! Wild hussar charges, savage mutants, majestic vistas and colourful characters.
“They don’t write them like this anymore!”


----------

